# Asthma?



## ballerina85 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm looking for advice for my friend. She has a 2 year old with asthma. He's on a puffer which helps but he starts having fits again whenever they try to get him off of it. I thought I had read that going gluten free or maybe the gaps diet could help but I don't know where I read that. I was wondering if anyone could point me to some helpful info or if there were any other natural treatments I could let her know about. Thanks!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah inflammatory foods can make asthma worse, and gluten is up there as an inflammatory (and most people eat lots of wheat without even thinking about it). I find I feel better without it and I'm not especially intolerant of it or anything. Dairy can be very inflammatory for some people, too. Nightshades like tomatoes can make autoimmune issues worse as well. Most fruits and veggies are great anti-inflammatories, fish is good, coconut, grass fed animal meat too.

http://robbwolf.com/2013/07/22/cutting-gluten-cuts-kids-asthma/


----------



## luckiest (Apr 29, 2009)

The GAPS diet is wonderful for just about any chronic complaint, although it is a big undertaking. A more straightforward paleo diet might be helpful at first, then GAPS later on if regular paleo isn't doing it. Honestly, just about everyone could benefit from a stretch on the GAPS diet.


----------

